# Mazuri Tortoise Food And Sulcatas



## Nobody (Jan 19, 2010)

I've read a lot of good feedbacks about Mazuri being good for Sulcatas in this forum and I am highly considering getting some for new baby Sulcata tortoise.The only thing that is stopping me at the moment is that I've also read from some sites like Sulcata Station,Sulcata Caresheet Diets,Etc.,that Soy or Soybean are bad for Sulcatas.Since Mazuri contains Soy and Soybean mulls,won't it be bad for Sulcatas also?Could anyone out there elaborate on this?
Thanks


----------



## Rhyno47 (Jan 19, 2010)

My sully thrives on it. He has been growing normally and hes very healthy.


----------



## Jupiterannette (Jan 20, 2010)

I too have been very reluctant to offer this pellet, and i am a huge fan of manufactured "square meals" I just don't think this is one.... as a supplement i can see its benefits or for a picky or ill tort not eating well im sure the molasis would get it to eat.... but i have heard many stories of torts wanting nothing BUT this once they have it.. and i think there hay and greens and regular grazing is soooooooo important...

i of course could be wrong.... being only a novice to this.. but i have been studding animal nutrition for a long time.. and this is one that just rubs me the wrong way so far....

believe it or not.. zoo-meds grasslands tort is primarily compressed hay, wen soaked it can be mixed in with greens or given to small hatchlings and my hatchling libby loved it, ate it right from the start... i put a tiny bit of organic apple juice in the water to mush it first to get her attention after a few days i didn't have to she just went for it as soon as it was in the enclosure. and for larger guys you can give it dry or wet in a bowl or on salad... dozer already likes it after 2 days with me and never having it before.. no apple juice needed! and he is 5 yo. not his primary food of course he loves Bermuda, timothy and sweet meadow, and his greens...

go with your gut,a nd what your tort tells you.. but dont listen when he tells you he wants to live on strawberries... (high in sugar but they love them! good treat.


----------

